# Pictures taken with my new D200 in the zoo



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

Using my new Nikon D200 I made pictures in the zoo which is located nearby where I live.
I used the 17-55 2.8 and 2.8 80-200 lens.

These are the results. More pictures can be seen here: http://erbiemold.zenfolio.com/p877489498/


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

nice. :yikes:


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

nice! just wondering...do you shoot RAW or JPEG?


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

BMWE30freak said:


> nice! just wondering...do you shoot RAW or JPEG?


All pictures were taken in RAW format and processed in Nikon Capture.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

COOL!!!! Wonderful images!!!!

Cheers,


----------

